# River Gorge Omnium, Chattanooga, TN



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Did any of you ride in the River Gorge Omnium this weekend? How did you do? What did you think of it?

Here's my report for the Road Race:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105590


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

I have done the RR the past two years, think it is a good race, can't vouch for the whole omnium. The TBRA seems to consistently organize good races.

The RR course is a pretty decent one, of course I am biased since I heavily favor the climbing courses!

Congrats on the win, thats a tough course and really forces you to eat a lot of pain!


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Mr. Sadle did the Master's crit and enjoyed it. I'm in the middle of my break before cyclocross season. 

Deadlegs-Great job on the win!


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I didn't ride the crit but did watch most of the races; what a great day!

It seems my camera does not like to focus on moving objects so out of the 150 pics I took I may get only 10 - 15 worth saving. I'll post them when I have a chance to get them ready; maybe you'll see someone familiar.

EDIT -> OK, all the pics are the sucks because everything but the bikes/riders is in focus. Sorry, not worth the time to squash them down to fit in here.


----------



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

The routes were great. The race information given (like where the starting areas were located for each) was crappy.

If I didnt know somebody that used to live there there is no way I would have figured out where the RR and TT started. The Crit I would have found cause downtown Cattanooga is small.


----------

